# Buy a buck for the season?



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Has anyone bought a buck just for the breeding season and then sold him? What are the pro's and cons? It looks cheaper to do this than breeding fees...


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Pro's are that you don't have the hassle of keeping a buck for the whole season, don't need to worry about any unplanned breedings... and that's about all I can think of. 
To me, a buck is a Huge part of my program, and selling him means if you liked those daughters, well, he's gone. 
If you just want milk though, it's a good idea.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I wouldn't be without my own buck for a minute. Having to use someone else means breeding fees for each doe (and if you have enough you are using him on he quickly earns his purchase price.) It also means that if you are taking your does to the farm or vice versa for only short periods of time (or even doing "driveway breedings" when a doe is in heat) that you can easily end up with an open doe because you didn't have enough access to the buck for multiple cycles. It can also be frustrating to sync your schedules with that of the buck owner...especially if you have a doe in heat NOW and she goes out in one day and you can't get a hold of the buck owner, they are too busy, etc. I usually have a single buck at a time and so far I have been selling him after each season so I can bring in a new one. Simply because I haven't had the space for more than one and I want to keep bringing in new lines and traits. Its worked well for me to improve my herd. I have more room this year and so have a senior and junior buck and am planning on leasing a third guy for the season.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It would work out well if you are able to sell him after your does are bred..... the draw back to that is after he's sold and you see what he produces and like the results, you don't have chance to repeat the breeding. Also, you'd still need to have adequate fencing and shelter for him until he sells, and be prepared to sell for less than what you paid.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

The going price for a nice quality buck around here is about 200...to use the buck I've used in the past for all 5 does would be about 600.! Even if I have to give him away or eat him, I'd still be way ahead.
I haven't been able to find a buck to lease..no one seems to do that much around here. I've emailed a few "bucks for sale" on CL..and proposed my plan..haven't heard back yet from any


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Whoa! $600?! Yikes. How far are you willing to travel? I live in Sequim and bought 2 nice bucks this year. I sure wouldn't charge you $600 to breed your girls.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah you're going to be way ahead buying your own buck even if he is used one season.
This year I had planned to bring a couple does to another farm for coverage. They require testing prior & we arent current on that.
So by the time they would have been tested + the time to take them & all, it worked out better financially just to buy one.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would buy my own buck for a breeding season...even if I were to lose money. SO much easier having the buck right there, not wasting time and gas driving around and stressing your does out. All around...the pros outway the cons for sure. I think a lot of people do that. And i've even brought in a new buck, used him one season...then moved him along. Not uncommon to see that. :thumb:


----------

